# Mom won't allow dad in nesting box



## ryanandvalerie (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey everyone, just wanted to ask a quick question. So one of my females laid an egg 5 days ago which we figured to be a rarity and after candling this weekend, found it to be infertile. After reading on the forum, I came to believe that she would likely lay another egg in 24-48 hours, and when she didn't I thought it was just a quick phase she went through. Well come to find out this morning she had laid another egg 5 days later. After coming home from work she laid a third. We have set up the nesting box and moved the eggs in there where she is now sitting on the eggs. (The first egg we disposed of under the impression it was a freak occurence.) Now that she is sitting she will not let the male into the nesting box. Whenever he comes over to go in she starts hissing and pecking at him to keep him out. Is this normal? Should I be concerned? I didn't think it was a big issue until the eggs hatch (if they are fertile.) And I'm perfectly okay with the birds laying. thoughts?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Have they been mating? Do they show any signs of being bonded? like eating together, sleeping together, following eachother around, preening eachother etc? When a pair isnt truly bonded the female will see the male as an intruder rather than her mate and protect her nest against him, this might be whats happened with your birds, Im sure others will have other ideas as well.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I agree with Sarah, a bonded pair would share responsibilities, it sounds like hen doesn't want the male around and she can get very aggressive. If she does, you can always pull the male out for his own good and swap them out when its his turn so he gets to sit as well.


----------



## ryanandvalerie (Apr 22, 2012)

How often should I swap them out? She has been out to eat and drink then goes back in. I'm not even sure she'll let me put the male in while she's out of the box because she hisses and spreads her wings at me if I even look in the box.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You may have to let her handle the clutch on her own if she doesn't want him in there at all. If she's eating and drinking she'll be fine by herself.


----------



## ryanandvalerie (Apr 22, 2012)

She seems to be doing just fine on her own. Coming out to eat and drink, strech her wings and then back in again. I'll just keep an eye on her.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The typical cockatiel nest-sharing pattern is that the male sits in the daytime and the female sits at night (although some pairs do it differently). So if you decide to give him some nest-sitting time, do it in the daytime, and if he doesn't sit on the eggs then put the hen back quick before the eggs get cold.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a few hens that sit on the nest 24/7 as soon as the eggs hatch daddy is allowed into the nest and all is well again.


----------

